# Do cannister filters start by themselves after power outages?



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

AS the title states, will a cannister filter start pumping again after power outage, or will it have to be primed again?

Can the motor burn out of it doesnt start by itself?

Thanks,.

Dan


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Far as I know, canisters keep their prime and will start working as soon as the power kicks back on. That's assuming your water level doesn't drop and break the syphon.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

canisters are the most power outage safe filter there is. 2x2213 and 1 2215 never failed... after many years. Never heard of one failing to start. It has constant water pressure against the motor- there's a gravity syphon into it all the time.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you all, thats good to know.

Dan


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have to pump out air from canister filter tubes after each restart. Sometimes it is quite an issue.
I think it happens to me because (1) my hoses sag and (2) I inject CO2 into intake, which adds even more air into filter.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have to pump out air from canister filter tubes after each restart. Sometimes it is quite an issue.
> I think it happens to me because (1) my hoses sag and (2) I inject CO2 into intake, which adds even more air into filter.


Number 2 would be your issue, it's creating a siphon-break


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah. I would not do a CO2-inject into a primary cannister filter inlet. Maybe I would run a small powerhead to drive a CO2 diffusion system.

EHEIMs rule. My fave cannisters are 2215 and 2217. I have one Fluval 304 and would NOT buy another Fluval. I have not tried the Rena cannisters but I hear they are almost as nice as an EHEIM.

W


----------

